# Kaanapali Beach Club Maui June 18th



## Eileen A. (May 8, 2015)

Kaanapali Beach Club - Maui 

Beautiful resort on beach in Maui

1 Bedroom 
7 nights check in June 18th

check in June 8th also available


----------



## DeniseM (May 8, 2015)

Please include the price

Sent from my BNTV400 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eileen A. (May 8, 2015)

oops - thanks for the reminder Denise

$100 per night.


----------



## TravelinGuy (May 14, 2015)

*Interested*

Hi Eileen,

If this unit is still available, please contact me here or by email.

Thanks,

Brian

brian [at] sky river view [dot] com

(no spaces)


----------



## SmithOp (May 14, 2015)

Here now, we had a rainbow this morning.  Even from the dumpster side we have a nice ocean view.  There is a crane doing some roof work but not too noisy.







Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## Eileen A. (May 15, 2015)

No longer available.


----------

